# Eclipse Plugin aktivieren



## KGast (22. Jan 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Eclipse-Plugin entwickelt, dass ich mit Hilfe des Export-Wizards (Export->Deployable plugins and fragments) in eine .jar Datei gepackt habe.
Nun habe ich die erstellte .jar Datei in das Eclipse Plugins Verzeichniss kopiert. Muss ich zusätzlich noch was einstellen oder sollte damit das Plugin schon aktiviert sein ? 

Danke


----------



## EOB (22. Jan 2007)

also ich sag mal, wenn im jar oder zip alles korrekt ist, sollte es funzen, wenn dus nur reinkopierst. aber du musst eclipse neu starten...

gruesse


----------



## KGast (22. Jan 2007)

Das komische ist, wenn ich das Projekt über run->EclipseApplication starte dann gehts, aber wenn ichs ausliefern will dann nicht. Woran könnte das liegen. Hat jemand eine Idee?

Danke


----------



## Wildcard (22. Jan 2007)

Schau mal in die Error-log-view deiner Eclipse Instanz.
Da sollte dann irgendein Fehler erscheinen wenn Eclipse dein Plugin nicht aktivieren konnte.


----------

